# Planet Farm. Oct 09. Norfolk.



## Black Shuck (Oct 18, 2009)

I had a trip out this morning once again with Manof2Worlds and the Explorer Boy, to this Beautiful Old Farm in the depths of the Norfolk Countryside. Its almost pristine in here and the Decay is completely Natural as opposed to Manmade and Indiscriminate. A great Explore but have since found out that tharea is used by Shooting Parties and I would not advise being on the land as you may not want an Arse full of Buckshot or Worse. I have not been able to find any History behind this place suffice to say some of it dates back to the 18th Century.


----------



## manof2worlds (Oct 18, 2009)

Wow BS, some great shots there - you'll be pleased with those dude!!!


----------



## Black Shuck (Oct 18, 2009)

Indeed M02W it was a Fab Place. Thanks for the Comments.


----------



## manof2worlds (Oct 18, 2009)

And nice that we had company as well


----------



## Black Shuck (Oct 18, 2009)

Thank you very much, A Gentleman and a Scholar!


----------



## MaBs (Oct 18, 2009)

Good pictures, I take your new camera has arrived?


----------



## Black Shuck (Oct 18, 2009)

MaBs said:


> Good pictures, I take your new camera has arrived?



No Mabbsy thats my S1000! New one by the end of the week!


----------



## spacepunk (Oct 19, 2009)

You know, as I was looking at those, I thought those photos look similar in quality to some of mine and 'tis indeed the case an s1000. Nice one BS.


----------



## Black Shuck (Oct 19, 2009)

spacepunk said:


> You know, as I was looking at those, I thought those photos look similar in quality to some of mine and 'tis indeed the case an s1000. Nice one BS.



So you have a S1000fd as well! I really like them but I went to West Raynham, and Mabs was there. I saw his S100fs with a huge 14.3 Lens on it and thought, I WANT ONE!. Consequently I have been saving the Pennies like Mad!


----------



## spacepunk (Oct 21, 2009)

Yeah a quality thing it is to. I'm not really into all the technical stuff involved with setting up the pics so this is great for a point and press dude like me.


----------



## Black Shuck (Oct 21, 2009)

spacepunk said:


> Yeah a quality thing it is to. I'm not really into all the technical stuff involved with setting up the pics so this is great for a point and press dude like me.



Its a really Complicated thing to get into but the reults can be amazing!. I now have my new Camera so I will be out getting used to it this weekend.


----------



## losttom (Oct 21, 2009)

Good pics BS- im liking the peeling paint


----------



## Black Shuck (Oct 21, 2009)

losttom said:


> Good pics BS- im liking the peeling paint



Thanks Tom. Everything in there was Natural. I couldnt quite believe my Luck. Nothing Chavved at all.


----------



## Norfolkbloke (Oct 24, 2009)

Black Shuck said:


> Thanks Tom. Everything in there was Natural. I couldnt quite believe my Luck. Nothing Chavved at all.



This place looks familiar!!

Glad you found the place, like you say it's completely untouched by the local feral teens!! Looking at your pics I wish I could have ventured upstairs but I was on my own at the time and no one knew where I was at the site!!

Great stuff and enjoyed seeing the place again, apologies for the late response but this has been the first chance I've had to log in for yonks!!!

Keep at it!!

NB


----------



## Black Shuck (Oct 24, 2009)

Norfolkbloke said:


> This place looks familiar!!
> 
> Glad you found the place, like you say it's completely untouched by the local feral teens!! Looking at your pics I wish I could have ventured upstairs but I was on my own at the time and no one knew where I was at the site!!
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot N.B. Very nice to hear from you again.


----------



## Seahorse (Oct 24, 2009)

Old farms = My favourite explores.


----------



## Black Shuck (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks a lot Seahorse this was a Blinder


----------



## Norfolkbloke (Oct 24, 2009)

Just found this from the hethersett village website...

''Barn at Planet Farm
Planet Farm consists of a cluster of farm buildings of which the seventeenth-century straw-thatched barn to the west is listed. This five-stead barn, approximately 22 x 5.5m, is aligned north-south and faces west. It is one of two buildings in Hethersett which remains thatched. 

The first stead, faced in nineteenth-century brick, has bricks tumbled in at the left return. Two large doors front steads two and four and those to the right are clad in weatherboard. Although the right return is weatherboarded on a nineteenth-century timber frame, the corner posts with jowl tops are seventeenth century. 

Inside, the three-tier roof has upward turned windbraces to the second tier and there are ties and collars. A number of internal walls and partitions are in English bond. ''

The only other reference of the site online is from Gable Developements who may now own the site and planning on developing the buildings in some way!

NB


----------



## manof2worlds (Oct 24, 2009)

Hi there NB,

I went here with Black Shuck last week (my second visit) and we do know 100% that the property is owned by a single landowner who owns the farm land pretty much all around. We found this out as we actually met the landowner............along with 2 patrol cars and 4 officers - all got sorted out as we totally co-operated by leaving the property with no argument, offering ID etc.

Just as a side note to this one, the police were simply brilliant, we had no trouble at all from them and they were full of constructive advice, but we were told that the main issue the landowner has with people entering the property is that there are regular shoots (rabbits, birds and deer) here and his main concern are the consequences of people getting seriously or fatally injured whilst on his land through an accident. I have checked with locals and indeed there are regular shoots on the land. Worth seriously considering.

All said, a superb explore and I hope to get the video of our visit onto YouTube very soon.

mo2w


----------

